# Wellington Winter 2015 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (May 27, 2015)

http://www.speedcubing.nz/event/wellington-winter-2015


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 27, 2015)

Even though the name's obvious, I like the sound of it.


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2015)

Awesome! I won't be able to make it but I hope everything goes well.


----------



## OLLiver (May 27, 2015)

Argh can't make it either, I will have to wait for nationals


----------



## tx789 (May 27, 2015)

I should be able to make it. It's good to finally see some news of it.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 28, 2015)

I'm getting "One or more of the given values is invalid." (below the events, above "possible events") when I try to register.

Could it be because skewb is on the events list, but not on the competitors table?


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 28, 2015)

I may be able to make it! I would only compete in 3x3 and OH though, I'd judge/scramble/run the rest of the time.

Also, if I were to arrive in Wellington on Sunday morning, would anyone be able to pick me up from the Airport? I would arrive around 8.50am (going from Hamilton - Wellington flights). I live in Rotorua now. Or even pick me up on the way through?


----------



## jbrungar (May 28, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> I'm getting "One or more of the given values is invalid." (below the events, above "possible events") when I try to register.
> 
> Could it be because skewb is on the events list, but not on the competitors table?



Fixed.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 28, 2015)

jbrungar said:


> Fixed.


Cool, registered.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 2, 2015)

Awesome to see Chris and Katie coming along too!  This shall be a great competition, I think!


----------



## Dene (Jun 2, 2015)

SixSidedCube said:


> Awesome to see Chris and Katie coming along too!  This shall be a great competition, I think!



Aaaah I'm jealous! Come on, you guys have to do bigbld for Mr Hardwick!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 2, 2015)

Dene said:


> Aaaah I'm jealous! Come on, you guys have to do bigbld for Mr Hardwick!



Hahahaha, I would be happy to judge Chris for those events, during an event he's not doing? Up to David and Josh to decide though!

Dene, y u no come  Go make some $$ and fly


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2015)

Katie and I are excited to be here, and to be able to go to a competition! I would definitely be happy to do some big BLD, but I understand if the schedule doesn't allow for it.

New Zealand is wonderful, we've doing some tramping and traveling around on the north island, then a week on the south island next week. Looking forward to it!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 3, 2015)

Will there be puzzles for sale at the competition? Also, is there a good cubing store for purchasing puzzles in New Zealand?

--edit--
I just found
http://www.speedcube.com.au/


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah http://www.speedcube.com.au/ is the best for quick delivery. But the popular stores like lightake, fasttech, cubezz etc are cheaper.

Also, I've been allowed to do mbld and either 4 or 5bld at the last 3 competitions. No guarantees here, but you should be able to do at least one bigbld.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 3, 2015)

Glad to have you two here, Chris! Have you been to Rotorua yet?

Yeah, the Aussie site you found would be the nearest to NZ, we have no actual dedicated stores in NZ, just yet. 

And yeah, like Tom (CyanSandwich) said above, he's been permitted to do mbld and a 4-5 bld in the past, either during lunch break, or during events that he didn't participate in.

Like I also said, I'd be happy to judge you during those events, if others are busy! I'm only competing in 2 events, then helping out with everything else!


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Katie and I are excited to be here, and to be able to go to a competition! I would definitely be happy to do some big BLD, but I understand if the schedule doesn't allow for it.



Lol there will be like 10 people there. I'm sure you've had some of those types of comps in the past.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 4, 2015)

Dene said:


> Lol there will be like 10 people there. I'm sure you've had some of those types of comps in the past.



We might get 20. That's was around the size of the last wellington comp. There'll be more than 10 though.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 4, 2015)

tx789 said:


> We might get 20. That's was around the size of the last wellington comp. There'll be more than 10 though.



Yeah, hope we get around 20!!


----------



## Pearljamcuber95 (Jun 7, 2015)

I am coming too. Competing in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx also maybe competing in 6x6 if that is going to go ahead .


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 7, 2015)

Pearljamcuber95 said:


> I am coming too. Competing in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Pyraminx also maybe competing in 6x6 if that is going to go ahead .



Awesome man! What are you averages for those puzzles?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 11, 2015)

Is anyone else flying in to Wellington? If so, what day and what time?


----------



## tx789 (Jun 14, 2015)

24 are registered with a week left to go. Also we could have 3 rounds of 2x2. I wonder how many more will sign up?


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 14, 2015)

I spoke to Alex and he said he will most likely come, so that's potentially one more! ^_^


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah it's a pretty good turnout compared to last year. We might even hit 30.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 14, 2015)

Hope so!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 18, 2015)

Just over 2 days to go! Does anyone have an predictions/wishes for the comp, results wise?

2x2: Alex Asbery will take NR for single by .5 seconds.
3x3: David Lim will take NR single by a lucky PLL skip 
4x4: Alex will beat both previous records by being godlike
3x3 OH: David will take NR single by easy F2L into OLL skip.
3x3 BLD: Tom will smash NR and Average for this by at least 5 seconds.
Multi-BLD: Tom will beat his record by 10 mins +


----------



## tx789 (Jun 18, 2015)

SixSidedCube said:


> Just over 2 days to go! Does anyone have an predictions/wishes for the comp, results wise?
> 
> 2x2: Alex Asbery will take NR for single by .5 seconds.



I'd get a good single time too then. A single >1.34 by someone who use ortega would mean something like a 5 move scarmble or a solved layer.


Also I should get skewb average unless someone is faster than around 7-8 seconbds on average.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 18, 2015)

tx789 said:


> I'd get a good single time too then. A single >1.34 by someone who use ortega would mean something like a 5 move scarmble or a solved layer.
> 
> 
> Also I should get skewb average unless someone is faster than around 7-8 seconbds on average.



Oh wow, nice dude! I'm looking forward to this


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 18, 2015)

Skewb: Aneurin will get an 8.98 NR avg, Cameron will get a 7.59 single and 16.88 average.
2x2: I break NR single with a 1.82, but Alex breaks it with a 1.70. Aneurin then gets a 1.75
3x3: Alex will get a sub-NR single, but David will beat it by 0.10. Joe will beat his average slightly.
4x4: Alex will break exactly one of his NRs
5x5/7x7: Everyone will break their PB singles
Sq-1: 2 people will get sub-30 singles
OH: David will get a 17.xx single, and 23.xx average. Alex will get a 20.09 single.

Aneurin will get 3 DNFs. But luckily, never in the same average.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 20, 2015)

I wonder if the flooding and road closures will affect the turnout? Some people might not be able to make it.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope planes are still going too!!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 21, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Skewb: Aneurin will get an 8.98 NR avg, Cameron will get a 7.59 single and 16.88 average.
> 2x2: I break NR single with a 1.82, but Alex breaks it with a 1.70. Aneurin then gets a 1.75
> 3x3: Alex will get a sub-NR single, but David will beat it by 0.10. Joe will beat his average slightly.
> 4x4: Alex will break exactly one of his NRs
> ...


I actually kinda got some of it right.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 22, 2015)

Katie and I had a blast! Thanks everyone for a really fun competition, and I look forward to another one in Wellington/New Zealand one day in the future!


----------

